# Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?



## Kermand (26. Okt. 2009)

Hallo an alle!

wir stecken in einer Zwickmühle und wissen nicht, was am besten ist...

Unser Garten ist im Moment noch Kraut und Rüben und Ende November will endlich unser Gartenlandschaftsbauer kommen (Pflaster legen, Trockenmauern usw...). Dieser wird sicherlich einen  Minibagger mitbringen und wir überlegen, ihn dann gleich zu bitten, das Teichloch gleich grob mit auszubaggern.
Ich muß dazusagen, daß wir sehr sehr lehmigen und steinigen Boden haben.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob wir dann im Frühling nicht eine Schlammkuhle haben werden, da sich die gesamte Feuchtigkeit über den Winter darin ansammeln kann. Der Boden ist sehr schwer und kann das Wasser evtl. nicht so schnell durchlassen...
Auf der anderen Seite wäre es eine große Arbeitserleichterung, da wir sonst wahrscheinlich uns cm-weise mit der Spitzhake durchakkern müssten... 

Was meint ihr, wäre am besten?

VG,
Kerstin


----------



## Andreas39 (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo wenn euer Gartenlandschaftsbauer das Loch mit Aushebt ist das schon eine Große Erleichterrung wie du schon Sagtest. Ich würde dann eventuell eine Bilige Baumarktfolie einlegen bis zum Frühjahr damit das Loch etwas geschützt ist vom Regen usw.

Mfg Andreas


----------



## newbee (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin

Genau vor dem gleichen problem stehe ich auch gerade bin echt am Überlegen ob ich nicht noch anfangen soll in diesem jahr.
Die paddler sind ja alle in der IH und nun denke ich halt darüber nach den Teich leer zu räumen und anzufange zu buddeln.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hi Kerstin,

ich würds machen lassen, wenn der GaLa-Bauer eh kommt.

Was wech iss ist wech. 

Und bei Lehmboden kann m.M.n eh nicht viel einbrechen. Und wenn doch wird der Teich eben bisschen größer. 

Wenn im Frühling zu viel Wasser drinne stehen sollte, gibbet ja auch noch Schmutzwasserpumpen.


----------



## axel (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin

Mach es so wie Olli.P vorgeschlagen hat .
Folie kann man eh erst verlegen wenn es wärmer ist, damit sie nicht so steif ist . Dann ist Dein Baggerloch auch schon wieder ausgetrocknet . 

lg
axel


----------



## Bebel (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin

Auf jeden Fall die Gelegenheit nutzen!!! Wir haben unseren Teich nur mit Spaten und Schaufel gegraben, allerdings im Sandboden - das war schon schwer genug, ich möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen wie es bei Lehmboden gewesen wäre.

Ich würde mir jedoch hauptsächlich die Tiefzone(n) buddeln lassen und die flacheren Zonen mit der "Hand" modelieren. 
Sonst hat der Teich schnell zu steile Ufer. 
Die Flachwasserzonen wieder aufschütten klappt nicht gut - kann absacken, der gewachsene Boden ist einfach fester und dichter.

Das Wasser das sich im Winter gesammelt hat kann man gut mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe absaugen (Wenn ihr die nicht habt entweder bei Freunden leihen oder im Angebot kaufen - sind meist nicht so teuer).

Folie auf jeden Fall erst legen wenn es wärmer wird - die Folie ist dann "geschmeidiger", lässt sich besser verlegen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## dersil (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin

ich würde auch gleich baggern lassen

je nach Größe des Teiches gibt es ne Menge Aushub
der Wegtransport schlägt tief ins Kontor
eventuell könntet ihr bei der Neugestaltung des Gartens diesen Aushub ja mit verwenden...
... da schlägste zwei __ Fliegen mit eine Klappe


----------



## Digicat (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Servus Kerstin

Erzähl mal was für ein Teich es werden soll ....


Gartenteich mit oder ohne Fische
mit oder ohne Technik
Schwimmteich
Koiteich
Je nachdem würde ich den Aushub auch sofort machen lassen und das ausgehobene Material in die Gartengestaltung einbauen


sieht sehr gut aus, wenn das Terrain nicht Plan ist, sondern leichte Erhöhungen und Senken erhält ... bringt Spannung in die Garten-Landschaft
erspart Ihr Euch Kosten, das Abfahren des Aushubes macht meist mehr aus, als die Grabarbeit

... habe jetzt das dritte Jahr eine Grube  ... ok ... sie verändert sich ständig ... aber ich sag immer, die ist richtig "Naturgeformt" ... also ich konnte, außer das die "Tiefe" seichter wird, keinen Nachteil darin erkennen.

Hast ein Foto vom zukünftigen Standort ... wäre nur so um mal die Situation abschätzen zu können


----------



## wateryucca (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Wir baggern auch nächste Woche- Wir haben auch einen fürchterlichen Lehmboden- da ich aber unbedingt eine "flüssig Folie haben möchte und man die nur auf gestampftes Erdreich geben kann, muss ich heuer noch baggern, damit sich das Erdreich genug setzen kann, weil wir auch auf einer Seite aufschütten müssen- 
Freue mich aber schon - Modellieren kann man den lehm ja auch nur, wenn er feucht ist

LG Karen


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin,
mein Boden ist auch lehmig bis tonig. Wenn überhaupt, dann läßt er sich feucht bearbeiten. Trocken bedarf es eines erfahrenen Baggerfahrers (man kann auch den Bagger statt des Bodens bewegen, oder Zähne aus der Baggerschaufel brechen), per Hand ist es eine echte Quälerei... :evil .
Die aktuelle Jahreszeit ist für Bodenbewegungen ideal - man kommt, so man es selber macht, nicht so sehr ins Schwitzen, Unkraut wächst nicht (Samen verbreitet sich jetzt auch weniger), und bei härterem Boden rutscht nichts zusammen...
So kann man das Loch eine Weile begutachten (ohne Ärger mit Unkraut oder einbrechenden Kanten), und seine Vorstellungen "verfeinern". Wenn man ein Freund von "Schnellschüssen" ist, dann war das eben genau der falsche Tipp.


----------



## Kermand (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo allen zusammen.

Zunächst VIELEN DANK an die fleißigen Antworter!  - waren wirklich hilfreich Eure Überlegungen! Wenn es bis dahin frostfrei bleibt, werden wir es evtl. wirklich in Angriff nehmen können...
Eine andere Überlegung unsererseits habe ich bisher nicht erwähnt: Es ist alles neu und die Thujahecke ist erst ca. 70cm hoch mit vielen Lücken dazwischen (will erst noch eine Hecke werden) ... sprich: ein durchaus begehbares offenes Grundstück für Kinder (die in der Nachbarschaft recht zahlreich rumlaufen und wir planen ja auch noch in dieser Hinsicht ... )
Da müssten wir uns also auch noch etwas einfallen lassen (Zaun drum herum oder aber Gitter-abdeckung obendrüber)....
Etwas weiter im Neubaugebiet ist auch ein Teich, der überhaupt gar nicht gesichert ist und wo noch nicht einmal eine Hecke gepflanzt wurde - nur Rasenfläche... also auch voll begehbar...
hmmm 
Habe schon viel darüber gelesen und bin mir immer noch unsicher, was wir dahingehend machen sollten - aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Fotos und meine Vorstellungen werde ich dann noch posten... bin grad etwas in Eile...

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## dersil (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin

deine Sorgen zur Sicherheit sind nicht unbegründet.
Hatte vor kurzem im Bekanntenkreis so einen Vorfall
keine 3 Jahre - unbekannte Zeit im Teich - gefunden - auf ITS - und nun zur Reha
keiner weiß was wieder kommt, fängt voll bei Null an.

ABER keiner will seinen teich mit Zaun -soll doch natürlich wirken.
Alternativen?
ein Netz fest genug um die Kinkis oben zu halten
oder den Aushub als Wall drumherum mit einer Lücke das mit einem Tor gesichert ist
etc.

Jedenfalls ehrt es dich, das du daran denkst


----------



## ebo (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo.

Entweder einzäunen oder eine dicke Stahlmatte über die Oberfläche. Ein Netz wird das nicht halten. Matte sieht aber auch scheusslich aus. 

Das was meiner Meinung nach extrem wichtig ist ist, das Unbefugte das Grundstück nicht ohne euer Wissen betreten können. Sprich Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft wenn ihr nicht da seit oder es aus anderen Gründen nicht mitbekommt.

Was die eigenen Kinder betrifft das ist so eine Sache. Entweder wie Höllenhund aufpassen (wer könnte das garantieren), den Teich nochmal weiträumig einzäunen oder erst einen Teich bauen, wenn die Kinder groß genug sind. Eine Matte sieht aus als wenn der Teich vergewaltigt wurde. 

lg
ebo


----------



## Kermand (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallöchen,
tja, - das sind alles Dinge, die überdacht werden müssen...
Ich bin mir da wie gesagt auch seeehr unsicher - würde gerne einen Teich jetzt schon haben - irgendwann wieder alles aufreißen und den Garten in Kraut und Rüben verwandeln - neeee...

Ich habe einen Hersteller gefunden, der bietet Stahlmatten zuschnitte an, die direkt deinem Teichprofil entsprechen (angepaßt) - lassen die sich aber natürlich auch teuer bezahlen.... wäre aber wohl am unauffälligsten.
Weiß nicht, ob man sowas selber machen könnte?

Das ganze Grundstück einzäunen - nee - dafür haben wir ja die Thujas - in 5 Jahren sollte das hoffentlich schon ganz anders aussehen...

Von daher tendiere ich ja zu dem Umzäunen des Teiches mit 90cm Zaunhöhe oder so und dann schon bepflanzen und beranken lassen mit Wicken, __ Efeu oder so - das könnte ich mir ganz gut vorstellen....
Aber da ist dann auch wieder die Frage - reichen die 90cm/100cm???

Ich habe schon bei unserer Stadt/Bürgerbüro angefragt - die haben mich auf das Internet verwiesen und wissen es selber nicht - ich dachte ich höre nicht richtig...

Naja - vielleicht gibt es ja von Eurer Seite noch weiter Ideen/Ratschläge/Tips...

Grüßle,

Kerstin


----------



## Olli.P (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hi Kerstin,



> Das ganze Grundstück einzäunen - nee - dafür haben wir ja die Thujas - in 5 Jahren sollte das hoffentlich schon ganz anders aussehen...



Dann warte noch 5 Jahre....... 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, das ich alles an Thujas und anderen Nadelbäumen wieder aus den Garten raus hab......


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*



> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, das ich alles an Thujas und anderen Nadelbäumen wieder aus den Garten raus hab......



 

.... und ich werde nie wieder welche pflanzen.

Wenn ich an den "Dreck" denke ... von dem eintönigen Grün ....

Eine blühende Hecke aus heimischen Sträuchern bringt Farbe in den Garten und man hat immer was "Blühendes" im Garten und tut nebenbei den Insekten, wie Bienen, Hummeln, etc. was gutes. Auch Vögel werden im Herbst/Winter die Sträucher besuchen um die Beeren aufzufuttern und bieten Ihnen Schutz vor Ihren Feinden.

Gleiches gilt für mich im übrigen für Gras/Rasenflächen .... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte ....


----------



## dersil (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

mein Teich ist auf der Straßenseite mit Blutberberitze umsäumt, da will bestimmt kein Kind durch

aber die wachsen auch nur normal schnell -in den 4 Jahen die sie bei uns stehen, vielleicht von 15 auf 50 cm ( hab nur geschätzt )

@ Kerstin

Stahlmatten selber zuschneiden ist sicher nicht die große Sache - aber die Auflage ? wie soll die aussehen ? und Stahl - sicher verzinkt, weiß nicht welche chemischen Reaktionen da im Teichwasser ablaufen. Und ab und zu muß man doch auch mal IN den Teich - wohin da mit Stahl!
Es gibt sicher  auch Netze für solche Fälle - z.B. die zur Abdeckung auf Lastern - die sind grün und sehen sicher aus .... bei beiden Lösungen - stellt sich die Frage, wenn Fische geplant, wie geht das zusammen.

Leider stellt so ein Teich eben ein Risiko dar für Nichtschwimmer

macht es dir net leichter stimmt`s

da fällt mir gerade noch was EIN - Weideruten
hab mal in einer GartenZeitschrift einen natürlichen Zaun aus Weideruten gesehen, die werden nur in die Erde gesteckt, wachsen dort an und werden auch schnell groß und werden miteinander verflochten
z.B. hier
oder hier


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Servus Kerstin

Fakt ist, daß du deinen Teich auch vor unvorhergesehen Gefahren schützen mußt und wenn es nur ein Schild ist "Betreten der Baustelle verboten""Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder" ... und mit einem Absperrband gesichert.
Rein rechtlich sind die Eltern in die Pflicht zu nehmen, wenn sich fremde Kinder auf Euer Grundstück "verirren". Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht ... aber ob es Dir dann moralisch besser geht, wenn sich ein Kind in deinem Teich verletzt oder gar ertrinkt.

Gibt es aber hier schon einige Threads über dieses Thema


----------



## dersil (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Kerstin
> 
> Fakt ist, daß du deinen Teich auch vor unvorhergesehen Gefahren schützen mußt und wenn es nur ein Schild ist "Betreten der Baustelle verboten""Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder" ... und mit einem Absperrband gesichert.
> Rein rechtlich sind die Eltern in die Pflicht zu nehmen, wenn sich fremde Kinder auf Euer Grundstück "verirren". Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht ... aber ob es Dir dann moralisch besser geht, wenn sich ein Kind in deinem Teich verletzt oder gar ertrinkt.
> ...



UUPS
"*ich bin dabei* - du bist dabei - sind wir dabei, uns zu verlier`n? "

*Haben wir nicht diesen Thread zu einem anderen gemacht*


----------



## Christine (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin,

persönlich würde ich lieber das Grundstück einzäunen. Grün ummantelter Maschendraht kostet nicht die Welt und ist - wenn die Thujas größer sind, nicht mehr zu sehen.  In der Zwischenzeit schützt er aber Dein Grundstück vor ungebetenen Gästen. Eine Abdeckung oder ein Zaun direkt um den Teich ist eigentlich nur hässlich.

( Mal davon abgesehen, dass eine reine Thuja-Hecke nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack wäre. Wir haben eine bunte Mischung von Nadel- und Laubgehölzen und dort jede Menge Leben drin.)


----------



## Kermand (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo!

Ach ist das alles schwierig...
Die Thujahecke ist wie gesagt nur zur Begrenzung, natürlich kommen da noch Sträucher vor, wo allerlei Getier sich wohlfühlen kann - keine Frage...
Die Thujas sind quasi unser Zaun ersatz, weil ich gerade diesen Maschendrahtzaun nicht so hübsch finde - aber das ist wohl alles Geschmackssache...
Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen einen schönen Holzzaun, schön gestrichen um den Teich aufzustellen.
Ich weiß es einfach noch nicht - muß wohl noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen und noch mal mit meinem GöGa überlegen.
Danke nochmals für die guten Ratschläge und Tips!

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## dersil (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*



dersil schrieb:


> z.B. hier                    oder hier
> Zitat ist Edit



sorry wenn ich mich aufdrängle
aber folge doch mal den Links oben im Zitat
oder haste schon? und es kommt net in Frage?


----------



## Kermand (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Silvio,

du drängelst dich nicht auf - kein Problem!
Klar hatte ich schon nachgeschaut und das klingt auch sehr gut! - Meine "Bedenken" sind dann höchstens dahingehend, daß diese Weiden anfangen zu wachsen und wenn dann irgendwann die Thujas hoch genug sind und die Kinder alt genug, so daß die Weiden weg können - ich dann Probleme habe, sie wegzumachen, da sie bestimmt gute Stämmchen entwickeln in den 5-10 Jahren...
Außerdem könnte ich gerade am Anfang noch Probleme kriegen, da die Weidenzweige bestimmt noch ziemlich labil sind und Kinder sie doch bestimmt umbiegen könnten...???:?
Aber sonst finde ich die Idee super!

Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## Olli.P (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hi Kerstin,

dann lass lieber die Thujas weg und nimm nur die Weiden. 

1. Die weiden wachsen im Normalfall sehr schnell
2. Die sind i.d.R. schnitt-unempfindlich
3. Du kannst sie, wenn sie dir zu wuchtig werden, sogar kurz überm Boden         abschneiden, die schlagen immer wieder aus, das Zeugs wächst wie Unkraut...  

Ob da nun einer durch die Thujas zwischendurch huscht, oder die Weiden umbiegt, um auf's Grundstück zu kommen, ist m.M.n. doch ein erheblicher unterschied.........


----------



## dersil (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin

deine Anfrage ist doch ob du den Teich jetzt schon ausbuddeln läßt.

Nun zur Zeit stehst du doch nur vor dem geplanten Gelände, und da ist alles eben und noch ohne Gefahr für die Kinkis - Eine Gefahr wird mit dem vorbereiteten Teichloch nicht wesentlich größer.

Wie tief soll dein Teich werden? sind steile Wände geplant oder eher Terassenförmig?

Ich selber habe recht steile Wände im Teich und gestehe, da hatte ich auch Bammel das Kinder sich da verletzen können!

Die größte Gefahr ist das ertrinken - und wie schon geschrieben - gut das du daran denkst.

ABER das ist doch noch nicht so weit.

Ich würde dir raten, lass den Teich mit ausgraben - mit den ganzen Antworten hier - stelle dich vor den Platz wo er entstehen soll und schau dich um.
Phantasie ...
So ein Aushub ist nicht unerheblich > da ein Wall als Schutz aufschütten lassen
da ein Weidenzaun  da eine Trockenmauer und da ein Tor ein Zaun oder eben was dir so in den Sinn kommt.

Und was ich ganz wichtig finde, beziehe doch die Kinder die das alles betrifft mit ein.
Wenn der Bagger kommt holst du die Kinder mit dazu
Evtl. können sie was mitmachen, und schon sind sie informiert
eingeweiht - Verbündete


----------



## Kermand (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo!

@OlliP.: die Thujas stehen schon als Umrandung ums Grundstück - können also nicht mehr weggelassen werden...

@Silvio: danke für deine Ratschläge! - allein durch das Loch wird die Gefahr nicht viel größer, da hast du recht - nur: das Loch so lassen ist dann auch doof - entweder Wasser rein, oder Sand und erstmal einen Kindersandkasten draus machen...
Da ich im Harzvorland wohne und die Winter hier nicht zu unterschätzen sind, dachte ich so an 1,50 m mindestens tief (ich wollte ein paar Fischlis reinsetzen, die die Mückenlarven in Schach halten)... 
Ein Wall ist auf der Hinterseite mit Trockenmauer geplant - so als Umrandung/Einrahmung halb rum
Teichgröße ca. 3x4m mal sehen...

Kinder miteinbeziehen, alles erklären usw. - könnte gehen - aber als "Verbündete" kann mal sie wohl nicht sehen, da gerade Kinder gerne auf dumme Ideen kommen und dann dochmal eine Mutprobe oder sowas machen... Die Vernunft kommt (meist) erst im Alter...

VG,
Kerstin


----------



## dersil (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Jetzt noch zu buddeln anfangen?*

Hallo Kerstin

das Loch so lassen! kein Sand oder änliches rein machen.

deswegen fragte ich nach den Wänden - steil oder Terassenförmig?
Bei Terassen kommen die sich das runterklettern trauen auch wieder raus!
Bei steilen Wänden ist das schon was anderes aber ohne Wasser auch nicht gefährlich.
Maximal machen die Kinkis nur dir Form kaputt, tun sich aber nix.



Kermand schrieb:


> Ein Wall ist auf der Hinterseite mit Trockenmauer geplant - so als Umrandung/Einrahmung halb rum



Na hast du doch ne halbe Sorge weniger.
Und wie geschrieben, für die andere Hälfte fällt dir dann auch noch das richtige einwetten?
*Einen Hundertproschutz gibt es eben nicht*

Trau dich und lass das Loch mitbuddeln, wenn die Umgebung vom Landschaftsgärtner erst fertig ist - willst dann wirklich nochmal einen Bagger über das Gelände schicken?
Das macht dann sicher vieles kaputt.

sorry wenn ich dir zu nahe rücke - möchtest du einen Teich?
wenn ja wäge doch mal Pro und Kontra ab


----------

